# طلب ضروري من مهندس الكترونيات عنده خبرة ياريت يفيدني



## م.سارة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

:11:
السلام عليكم ​ 
انا عندي مشكلة بمشروع التخرج , نحنا عنا هلء بالفصل الاول مقدمة يعني فكرة وشرح الفكرة بطريقة دقيقة .
كنا مجهزين الفكرة لكن اكتشفنا في النهاية انها مو عملية والدكاترة اللي بقيموا المشاريع لما عرضت الفكرة عليهم قالولي انو ضعيف , لكن الفكرة كتير منيحة واعطوني شوية تلميحات ما فهمتها بس الفكرة موجودة عندي يا ريت لو حدا يساعدني ويكون عندو خبرة بالالكترونيات فيما يتعلق بالمرسلات والمستقبلات .​ 
فياريت اي مهندس عندو خبرة بهالمجال يحط رد وانا بشرحلو ,بس يكون خلال هدا الاسبوع واللي جاي . ​ 
وبكون شاكرة لانكم ما تتخيلوا قديه هالموضوع مأرقني .​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت ناديا
فى ماذا يساعدك بالضبط؟ رجاء توضيح ماهية المشروع حتى يستطيع المشاركة من لديه خبرة
المرسلات والمستقبلات موضوع عام


----------



## م.سارة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرح للموضوع يا ريت حدا يساعدني*

مشكور مهندس ماجد الموضوع كالتالي :

انو انا عندي مشروع تخرج فكرتو هي اني حقائب السفر لما بتكون في الجسر ( عنا مثلا بجسر الكرامة بينا وبين الاردن ) هاي الحقائب اصحابها بتعذبوا وهنا ببحثوا عنها .
فكرة المشروع بتقول انو انا اضع داخل هاي الحقيبة جهاز مستقبل مبرمج على كود معين ويكون بيد المسافر مالك هاي الحقيبو ايضا جهاز بيحتوي على مرسل مبرمج على نفس الكود الموجود في المستقبل .
فبقوم مالك الحقيبة بارسال اشارة محملة بالكود هادا وبتوصل للمستقبل اللي بيقوم بارسالها لمقارن (comparator) فلما يطابق الكودين بتقوم الحقيبة باصدار صوت معين .

المشكلة انو في خلال عمل دراسة للفكرة مرينا بمراحل كتير . ومن خلال الداتا شيت للمرسل والمستقبل اللي اشتريناهم عرفنا انو بيلزمنا بيك (pic) و ميكروكنترولر علشان يكون الشغل صحيح , لكن لما عرضت الفكرة على احد الدكاترة المقيمين للمشاريع قالي انا رح اقيم مشروعكم سيء لانو مو محرز كل هالتكلفة وفكري تنفذي الفكرة على مبدأ ريموت التلفزيون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا مو عارفة بالضبط شو بدي اعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تساعدوني حاسة حالي بورطة كبيرة .


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخت ناديا احمد

انا لست بتلك الخبره الواسعه ولكن بالنظر الى المشروع انه يعتمد على تقنيه invrared والشرط هنا عدم وجود حاجز بين المرسل والمستقبل, اي انه لووضعت جهاز مستقبل داخل الحقيبه فانه من الصعب ان يستقبل اشاره المرسل الذي عند المرسل اي صاحب الحقيبه وذلك لوجود العديد من الحواجز.

ان اقترح بان تقومي بتغيير التقنيه الاساسيه وذلك بالاعتماد على radio wave والتي لا تتأثر بالحواجز, ويمكنك الحصول على القطع والدوائر الموجوده في اي لعبه سيارات تعتمد على radio waves ومن ثم تقومي بتعديلها لتخدم مشروعك. :16::81::16::81::16:


----------



## م.سارة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس محمد مشكور على المرور 

الفكرة اللي حضرتك طرحتها منطقية لكن الدكتور طرحلي فكرة انو استخدم الفكرة اللي بالريموت كنترول لكن ما عرفت كيف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أختى نادية
ما طرحة الزميل أحمد سليم 100% فالفكرة التى طرحتيها هى أشبه بريموت السيارة التى تركن فى باحة كبيرة و يبحث عنها مالكها من مسافة، أنما ريموت التليفزيون فأضيف لمل قاله الزميل أحمد أن مداه قصير جدا لا يتعدى 2-3 متر وهو مدى يكفى لأن يتعرف الشخص على حقيبته ولا يحتاج لأجهزة

رجاء مناقشة الدكتور لفهم مقصده والذى ربما يكون أنك تستغنين عن البيك و الميكرو بالــ IC's المستخدمة فى الريموت حيث أنها مبنية على الكود والتعرف عليه ولا تحتاج برمجة وخلافة فقط ناقشى الفكرة للتأكد من هل يريد فقط استخدام القطع لارسال الكود أم انه يريد ان نرسل الرقم السرى للحقيبة أم ماذا يريد

لا تطرحى الحل الاكثر تعقيدا أولا حتى لا يوافق علية فتورطى نفسك، ناقشى اسهل الحلول فان وافق خيرا وان اقترح حلا آخر نتبناه
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## haci farid (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اما بعد 
ان لم افهم المقصود جيدا لذا ساقول لك يا ايتها الاخت ما يلي 
ان مبدا عمل pic
شيء معقد بعض الشيء من حيث القطع الالكترونية وتوفرها و المبرمجة البرنامج والهيئة الخارجية لمشروعك اذا تم






اليك التالي 
بما انك تريدين المستقبل[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Récepteur*[/SIZE][/FONT] في الحقيبة بطبيعة الحال سيكون بعيد ومختبئ اليك الحل 





[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Système d*'*alarme للسيارات *[/SIZE][/FONT]يعمل على نضام [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*FM *[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Frequency Modulation*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*عند الضغط على اي مفتاح على*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Télécommande*[/SIZE][/FONT]




يقوم المستقبل باصدار صوت معين داخل الحقيبة
2- قبل كل شيى لابد من التغدية 12V
اليك الحل 
1- نزع SYREN 

12V





وتثبيت اخر اصغر حجما و اقل استهلاك للتيارالكهربائي
3V 
وعليك ب[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Battery*[/SIZE][/FONT]




و الى اللقاء.................
_*hassi_ [email protected]
*_​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم على المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## م.سارة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس محمد القبالي مشكور على المشاركة وتقديم الافادة ومتابعة موضوعي بارك الله فيك 

مهندس haci farid
مشكور كلامك فيه فائدة وانا بحاول الان ارتب افكاري بناء على مساعدتكم لالي حضرتك والمهندس محمد والمهندس ماجد وانتظرو مني رد على الافكار واكيد رح احتاجكم 
شكرا


----------



## م.سارة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ​


----------



## م.سارة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أختى نادية
> ما طرحة الزميل أحمد سليم 100% فالفكرة التى طرحتيها هى أشبه بريموت السيارة التى تركن فى باحة كبيرة و يبحث عنها مالكها من مسافة، أنما ريموت التليفزيون فأضيف لمل قاله الزميل أحمد أن مداه قصير جدا لا يتعدى 2-3 متر وهو مدى يكفى لأن يتعرف الشخص على حقيبته ولا يحتاج لأجهزة
> 
> رجاء مناقشة الدكتور لفهم مقصده والذى ربما يكون أنك تستغنين عن البيك و الميكرو بالــ Ic's المستخدمة فى الريموت حيث أنها مبنية على الكود والتعرف عليه ولا تحتاج برمجة وخلافة فقط ناقشى الفكرة للتأكد من هل يريد فقط استخدام القطع لارسال الكود أم انه يريد ان نرسل الرقم السرى للحقيبة أم ماذا يريد
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ​الحقيقة ان الاستاذ المشرف يريد تقوية المشروع بارسال ارقم السري الذي لاي حدث استجابة من قبل الحقيبة الا بعد التحقق منه لان الغاية ان نعمم استخدام هذة الطريقة ليس فقط لحقائب السفر وانما لامور اخرى السرية بها مطلوبة .


والان اريد ان تساعدوني في كيفية ترتيب جميع القطع الالكترونية وامكانية الحصول على ماتشينج فيما بينها بجهازي الحقية واليد و كيف ستصدر الحقيبة صوتا في حال التعرف على الكود .


----------



## haci farid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
ايتها الاخت انت تاخذين المشروع بصعوبة تامة 
يجب عليك التاني واتخاذ الامر بكل سهولة وهذا هو المطلوب لتعلم الالكترونيات
قلنا ......
ان *[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Système d'alarme للسيارات [/FONT]يعمل على نضام [FONT=arial,sans-serif]FM [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]Frequency Modulation
اي الاشارة التي تخرج من الرموت اشارة مشفرة لا يستقبلها الا المستقبل التابع لها
و بلاضافة انها اشارة بعيدة المدى حوالي 100 متر 
عند الضغط على اي مفتاح في الرموت 
يخرج كود عبر تردد محمي اف ام
و من كل اجهزة الراديو الموجودة في المحيط
يقوم المستقبل الموجود في الحقيبة باستقبال تلك الشفرة ويحولها الى نبضة كهربائية
عبر ديكودور ثم الريلاي الذي بدوره 
يقوم بتوصيل الكهرباء اللى[/FONT]**SYREN*
*فيصدر صوت معين داخل الحقيبة المرادة 
طريقة التركيب ستجدينها داخل العبوة عند اشترائها من اى بائع للالكترونيات في بلدك
ملاحظة اخرى عند شرائها ستجدينها تعمل ب12v 
ما عليك الا تبديل **SYREN 
باخر صغير الحجم واستعمال مولد ليعمل المستقبل



وكل هذا الكلام لا يعني اي شيء امام قدراتك الذهنية
والى القاء يا اخت* ناديا احمد


*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت ناديا
من هذا الرابط
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=TLP434&q=TLP434
رجاء تحميل مواصفات زوج من القطع تعمل مرسل و مستقبل على تردد 400ميجا مما يجعل الهوائى المستخدم صغير وهما مستخدمان فى التحكم فى لعب الأطفال والدوائر فى الملف المذكور
استخدمى الريموت اى سى لإرسال الآرقام السرية و المستقبل يغذى ميكرو كونتروللر لتحديد صحة الرقم من عدمة لأنه الوحيد القابل للبرمجة و تغيير الرقم أما تشغيل سارينة فيوجد فى السوق buzzer بعمل بالجهد المستمر بدون الحاجة لمذبذب - يمكن استخدامة على خرج من الميكرو


----------



## م.سارة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد على مشاركة*



haci Farid قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ​
> 
> ايتها الاخت انت تاخذين المشروع بصعوبة تامة
> يجب عليك التاني واتخاذ الامر بكل سهولة وهذا هو المطلوب لتعلم الالكترونيات
> ...


 


السلام عليكم 
​ 
مشكور فعلا حضرتك وصفت المشروع والمطلوب منه بدقة كاملة لكن المتبقي الان هو كالاتي :​ 
في جهاز الحقيبة هل يكون التسلسل هو مستقبل وبعدها ديكودر وبعدها ريلي موصول بسيرن
(syren) ؟؟؟
وبالنسبة للsyren هل هو قطعة ام ماذا لانني حاولت البحث ولم اجد ماله علاقة بعملنا
فاذا كان تركيبه هكذا فلا مشلكة وممكن ان نحاول تطبيقة على برنامج الوورك بينش.​ 
اما بالنسبة للجهاز اليدوي فما طرحته حضرتك سليم 100% لكن نحن المطلوب منا هو بناء هذا الريموت الذي يقوم بالعمل المماثل لما وصفته في كلامك .فهل نحتاج بيك و ميكروكنتروللر ويكون المرسل حامل لنفس الكود الذي يعرفه المستقبل؟ ام التركيب الداخلي لهذا الريموت هو شيء اخر .
انت تعلم انه بمشروع التخرج مطلوب من الطالب تركيب داخلي .​ 
وانا فعلا اشكرك لتعبك معنا ولكن ارجو ن يكون صدرك واسعا لانني مرتبكة جدا فموعد التسليم لشرح المشروع نظريا قد اقترب . 
واكرر شكري ​


----------



## م.سارة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الأخت ناديا
> من هذا الرابط
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=TLP434&q=TLP434
> رجاء تحميل مواصفات زوج من القطع تعمل مرسل و مستقبل على تردد 400ميجا مما يجعل الهوائى المستخدم صغير وهما مستخدمان فى التحكم فى لعب الأطفال والدوائر فى الملف المذكور
> استخدمى الريموت اى سى لإرسال الآرقام السرية و المستقبل يغذى ميكرو كونتروللر لتحديد صحة الرقم من عدمة لأنه الوحيد القابل للبرمجة و تغيير الرقم أما تشغيل سارينة فيوجد فى السوق buzzer بعمل بالجهد المستمر بدون الحاجة لمذبذب - يمكن استخدامة على خرج من الميكرو


 


السلام عليكم 

انا فعلا قمت بتحميل المواصفات وهي مناسبة على ما يبدو. ولكن بالنسبة للمستقبل فانا لا اعلم ما هي السارينة وانا طرحت السؤال ايضا على الاخ haci .
هل استنتج بالنهاية ان هذا الجهاز هو الذي يقوم باصدار صوت لانني بحثت عنه ولم اجد سوى عناوين لا تمت للموضوع بصلة . وشكرا على اهتمامك وارجو ان لا تمل من مساعدتي ومتابعة الموضوع الى ان بعون الله و بمساعدتكم نتم الفكرة .


----------



## haci farid (15 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا هو siren
هو المسؤول عن اصدار الصوت يعمل ب12 فولت اي ان دائرة التغذية التي ستقومين بتركيبها 
بطبيعة الحال ستكون كبيرة والمطلوب هنا دائرة صغيرة الحجم (مولد5) صغير ليفي بالغرض
استعملي 









[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Buzzer

سيكون افضل
*[/SIZE][/FONT]
​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

أختي ناديا ال Syren او (Buzzer): هو عباره عن قطعه الكترونيه تقوم بإصدار صوت عند تغذيتها بجهد معين, ويمكن اصدار الصوت من هذه القطعه بشكل مستمر وذلك عند تغذيتها بجهد مستمر, ويمكن اصدار الصوت بشكل متقطع وذلك عند تغذيتها بجهد متردد.

الجهد الذي تغذى به هذه القطعه ياتي من دائره الاستقبال اي بعد التأكد من صحه الكود تقوم هذه الدائره بالتحكم ب syren التي تصدر الصوت من الحقيبه.

يمكن تركيب هذه القطعه في احد زوايا الحقيبه وتكون اقرب الخارج ويفضل عمل فتحه صغيره وذلك للسماح للصوت بالخروج من الحقيبه بشكل مسموع وقوي. ( الله يكون في عونك)​
:78:​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت ناديا
السارينة وضع صورتها الأخ hanci فى مشاركة سابقة فى هذا الموضوع و تجديها عند اكسسوارات السيارات لأنها ترافق دوائر توليد الأصوات الموسيقية و صوت الإسعاف - الحريق الخ و تشبه مكبرات الصوت شكلا و اصغر حجما قليلا.
أعتقد أنها كبيرة على حقيبة لذا اقترحت Buzzer وهو صوته منخفض قليلا لكن يوضع داخل حقيبة
لعمل اسلوب الأكواد والأرقام هناك 3 حلول
1- كما ذكرت سابقا اشترى زوج أى سى خاص بالريموت، كل تليفزيون/فيديو/دش/موتور الدش كلها تعمل بالريموت ولها أى سى توضع فى مرسل الريموت مع الأزرار وكريستال و ترانزيستور و لد إرسال أشعة تحت الحمراء
يقابلها فى الجهاز مستقبل تحت الحمراء يغذى نبضات لآى سي أخرى تفكها و تعطى خروج مناسبة - يمكنك تبنى هذا الخط
2- يمكنك استخدام اىسى فى عدة التليفون وهى تعمل بكريستال و المفاتيح لتكويد الأرقام بطريقة DTMF ولها مستقبل ومنها كثير يمكنك البحث عنها
3- ابسط طريقة باستخدام 555 و كل رقم يدخل مقاومة مختلفة لتردد مختلف و يمكنك استخدام LM567 لتحليل التردد وتحديد أى رقم تم ارسالة
استخدام البيك كما قلت فقط يمكنك من أن تجعلى المستخدم يستطيع تغيير رقم الكود أما إن كان الكون ثابتا فلا ضرورة لذلك


----------



## م.سارة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا كتير*

 مهندس ماجد شكرا كتير فعلا انو انتو كتير افدتوني وبالنسبة للبيك فهيك انا فعلا رح استخدمها لانو هادا اللي انا بدي اياه علشان كل مرة ادخل كود وهيك بصير المشروع اقوى ان شاء الله .


----------



## م.سارة (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ​
لو سمحتوا حابة استفسر عن نقطة بتتعلق بتنفيذ المشروع عمليا هي وجود الانتينا .
انا عاوزة اعرف كيف بالامكان تصميم انتينا قصيرة لايتجاوز طولها 1سم و تساعد في الايصال لغاية 20 متر طبعا هذا يتعلق ايضا بالبور المعطاة , والبور الموجودة لدينا لا تتجاوز 12 فولت فاريد خلا ان امكن ضمن هذه المواصفات واكون شاكرة لكم


----------



## bodaz (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى ,,, مهندس إتصالات خريج جامعة الإسكندرية

الفكرة جميلة جداً ... بس هي الحقيقة مطبقة فعلاً في كتير من الدول 
بيكون في كل حقيبة tag يحمل معلومات عن المسافر مثل رقم الرحلة والمقعد في الطائرة ةالباسبورت

النظام المستخدم هو نظام غاية في الجمال والذكاء يعرف بال RFID "radio frequency Identification"
مثل ما قلت من قبل كل حقيبة بها tag يحتوي على كود معين تنفرد به ولدى المطار مستقبل يستقبل الكود من كل حقيبة ويقوم بمعرفة المعلومات من خلال قاعدة بيانات لديه بإستخدام الكود الخاص بالحقيبة


----------



## م.سارة (28 يناير 2009)

*اشكرك*



bodaz قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى ,,, مهندس إتصالات خريج جامعة الإسكندرية
> 
> الفكرة جميلة جداً ... بس هي الحقيقة مطبقة فعلاً في كتير من الدول
> ...


 

 السلام عليكم​ 
اهلا بيك مهندس bodaz بدي اعتذر على التاخر بالرد لاني ما دخلت النت من فترة .

بداية شكرا على المشاركة انا والله ما بعرف انو هاي الفكرة مطبقة في كتير دول متل ما حضرتك تفضلت انا اللي عرفتو انو هاي في منها نظام قريب مطبق على مفاتيح السيارات ونظام مماثل اخر لعدة اشياء , وحاولت كتير ادور عن فكرة مقاربة عن النت ومالقيت .

انا لما اخترت هاي الفكرة كانت بناء على طلب قريبة لالي كانت تعبانة من السفر عن طريق جسر الكرامة وقالتلي ياريت في طريقة الواحد بيقدر فيها يعرف حقيبته من غير ما ينتظر ساعتين او اكتر ,وهو يلف يدور عليها من بين 200 شنتة او اكتر وانا درست الفكرة وحطيت الخطة وعرضتها على الدكتور المشرف وعجبته بس هو للاسف ما عرف يساعدني بشي تغلبت كتير لحتى جمعت الفكرة كاملة والحمدلله ناقشنا المقدمة النظرية اللي فيها عرض الفكرة وكل شي تمام والان نحنا بفترة التنفيذ .

وهلء بدي اغلبك بتقدر تفيدني بشي يتعلق بالانتينا القصيرة كيف منحصل عليها .


----------

